# Ls1 Cam suggestions?



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

To start off my 2004 gto is stock, minus SLP exhaust. 6 speed. Im looking for a cam that will give my car a very aggressive "muscle" sound. I am not particularly worried about Hp/Tq gains. I looked at the Lingenfelter Gt11, but im worried it may be a little big.. I personally want a lingenfelter cam, but which one??? any Suggestions?

Also, I know i need spring and retainer upgrades if i go with this cam, what else? Rockers, pushrods..etc?

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Save your money make a tape recording of what a real muscle car sounds like and play it on your stereo. To my knowledge I dont think they make a cam shafts for sound they make them for power and torque. Think about what your saying. In fact I will say it for you. How would this sound if you were at a car show or hanging out with friends. "Yeah I spent 800 dollars on a cool sounding cam. It made no more horsepower than stock but it sounds awesome." Dont you want just a little more horsepower out of your GTO.------Danfigg


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd call Comp Cams and tell them what you got and what you want. they will recomend something that they have, that will work with your setup, and they are very nice to talk to!

i knew about what i wanted for mine, told them what i had, and they set me up with a good cam and told me what i'd also need to make it work.


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

My GTO is not a race car nor will it ever be. I just want a cam to make my car sound more aggressive. Im not concerned with getting the biggest horse power or torque gains, just a nice sound. Never said they made Cams for sound, thats ridiculous for you to even assume. But if i go through the trouble in having one put in I want one thats going to fit what I am looking for. I would like more HP, but doesnt everyone??? So anyways, if anyone has any HELPFUL suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

Thanks motoristx. Ill give it a shot man


----------

